

The single biggest reason why startups succeed - charkubi
http://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gross_the_single_biggest_reason_why_startups_succeed

======
nostrademons
tl;dl: Timing.

The rank ordering was Timing, Team, Idea, Business Model, and Funding.

Also, keep in mind that the scores were assigned by Bill Gross, qualitatively,
and so I wouldn't necessarily consider this a very scientific survey. It does
roughly match findings by a16z and YC, though.

------
kelukelugames
Can someone please take the team and tell us what it is?

